# Visit to Boston A1 District / Concorde PD



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

Hello everyone, this is my first post here, my name's Paul and I'm a constable in the United Kingdom.

I visited Boston in June last year (can't believe a year has passed since then) and was lucky to get the chance to go on a ride-a-long with the A-1 District of the Boston PD. I spent a Sunday afternoon shift on car A1-11 with Officers John Fitzgerald and Gino (can't remember his surname). 

I've been on a few ride-a-longs in the USA and have never received such a high level of hospitality as I did in Boston. John and Gino gave me the grand tour of Boston, including a trip to Bunker Hill, a visit to Boston Fire Truck 50 (who loaded me up with gifts) and a delicious dinner at an Italian restaurant near my hotel (I think it was the Radisson Empire, near the big park in the middle of Boston). Gino paid for the meal out of his own pocket!  He also brought my family two large boxes of pastries as well, as well as kitting me out with t-shirts and patches. 

I also took in a trip to Concorde, where I met an Inspector from the local PD there, who was very obliging and let me take his picture. Concorde is truely one of the most beautiful places I've ever been to, if someone there had offered me a job I would have stayed!

Boston is a truely fantastic city and I would love to return one day, you all do an excellent job and I have a lot of respect for you all.

If anyone does know John or Gino, please remind me to them. I have some great photos of that day, lots of great memories! :wink:


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Visit to Boston A1 District / Concord PD*

Paul, glad you enjoyed your time in Boston!

Concord PD is a good group as well. This past Valentine's Day I had the unfortunate luck of taking my mom out to dinner but getting the keys locked in my car. I was supposed to get to my department for a shift, so I called in and said I would be late because of the lockout.

My department contacted Concord, and in less than 2 minutes I had a patrolman working the drivers' door and Chief Weatherbee working the passenger door. They had me out of there in no time flat.

Thanks again, gentlemen! :t:

-Mike


----------

